

Ask HN: A career involving Computer Science and Film - fadelakin

I love programming and I love film. For a school project, I am to present my future career. I definitely know my future career will involve computer science but since I also have a passion for film, I don't want to lose that passion. So I was wondering if there is a career out there that involves Comp Sci and film and if there is, what is it?
======
lsiebert
You mean besides Computer Animation? Video editing, cgi graphics, human
interface design, maybe drm writer.

What do you love about film? Why do you like your favorite flick? What do you
love About computer science? What makes you passionate?

Find the link.

~~~
fadelakin
I see film as an art form and I love watching indie films. I love films
because of the stories that they have to tell. The main thing I love about
computer science is programming. The ability to create something out of
nothing or just an idea.

I just like watching films and I like programming. I took a video production
class at my high school and I love doing editing because for me, it's in
someway like programming because you get to decide what the final output will
be like.

I'l try and find that link.

------
Mankhool
If I can extend your love of film to mean non-celluloid, digital content
DELIVERY of movies and TV programs then consider video encoding / streaming
media as a career. I work for a major Canadian Telecommunications firm and we
have ONE encoding genius and we have been trying to find another person with
his skills - and there are NONE in Canada that are looking for work. You may
want to check out <http://www.streamingmedia.com> You can pretty much name
your price in this field and you will never be out of work unless you want to
be.

~~~
tagabek
How far does "name your price" realistically go as someone who is just
starting, yet talented?

------
david927
I'm the same; I love both. I think there are definitely some exciting areas to
explore. You're in a lucky position.

Have you seen the NoSQL Tapes? (<http://nosqltapes.com>) I think there's a
dearth of exciting and provocative technical interviews with industry giants.
I would subscribe to (and pay for) a channel that brought me great, high-
quality interviews with people like Alan Kay, Rich Hickey, etc. A sort of
Lambda-The-Ultimate video series. Or even an HN video series. The world is
your oyster!

~~~
tagabek
I'm not sure if this is what you may be looking for, but I'll throw it out
anyway. Kevin Rose has the Foundation series over at <http://foundation.kr>

